# What do you do with your RCS



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay am loving the RCS - they are awesome but as they breed I have to ask - what do you do with them?

I have other tanks I can add them to but they will eventually outbreed those tanks too!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Try selling them.


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

lol selling them is probably the best way to go. They can sell in huge quantities quite readily.

If you've got time, you can separate them based on grade/colour/patterns to get better looking shrimp.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Post em for sale!


----------



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks - I will likely do that. They are super cool - loving the colors. I have one that is about 2.5 inches - no idea how she got that big - wish I could grow the others like that.

Am becoming addicted to shrimp between that and the Amanos I have - they are pretty cool.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

jd88 said:


> Thanks - I will likely do that. They are super cool - loving the colors. I have one that is about 2.5 inches - no idea how she got that big - wish I could grow the others like that.
> 
> Am becoming addicted to shrimp between that and the Amanos I have - they are pretty cool.


Do you mean 2.5 cm? Because no cherry shrimp would be 2.5 inches.


----------



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

No I mean 2.5 inches - she is huge. Only one like it and the guy who sold them to me said he has never seen one that size. None of her babies seem to have grown that size.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Must have tossed a crayfish your way too, because man, if you've got a shrimp that's 2.5" long, you need to place a call to guiness!


----------



## jd88 (Jan 30, 2015)

Will try and get a picture - she is big.


----------

